# Honey-Mustard pork and potatoes



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I mentioned this recipe in another thread I started and someone wanted the recipe. I added the recipe to that thread but figured someone else might be interested but miss it so I figured I'd start a separate post about it. Here it is.

*Honey-Mustard pork and potatoes
* 
1 lb. assorted fingerling or new potatoes
1 lb. pork tenderloin
1 tbsp olive oil
1/2 tsp each salt & pepper
1/2 tbsp Dijon mustard
1 tbsp Honey

Preheat oven to 425 degrees. Wash and dry potatoes. Cut larger ones if needed so all pieces are roughly the same size. Place in a 9x13 inch ungreased baking dish. Cut pork tenderloin in four pieces and place in pan. Combine oil, salt, pepper, mustard, and honey in a small bowl. Spoon over pork and potatoes and toss to coat. Roast for 25 minutes. 

*Note:*
This is how the recipe appeared in the paper. But I used red potatoes and the pork loin I bought came in a package of two and was just over two pounds so I just doubled the recipe. I cut up all of the potatoes into decent size pieces. I used a slightly larger baking dish because of doubling the recipe. Also, I just cut up the potatoes and pork and put them both in a large mixing bowl and mixed them up. Then I made up the coating and poured it into the bowl and stirred it around to coat everything. Then just poured it all into the baking dish. It was much easier to do this way than trying to mix it in the dish. Also, I cooked it for about 40 minutes because of the volume I could tell it wasn't near done after only 25 minutes. 
*
This is REALLY good!* 

John


----------

